# 11 feet and six inch Sturgeon



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pete Peeters a former NHL Goalie along with some friends hauled in a record Sturgeon.









A retired NHL goalie on a fishing trip to British Columbia, Canada, reeled in an 11-foot, 6-inch sturgeon that might be a new world record for the species.

Pete Peeters, who played for the Philadelphia Flyers, Boston Bruins and the Washington Capitals during his 1977-1991 tenure in the NHL, was fishing with guide Kevin Estrada of Sturgeon Slayers when he hooked a massive sturgeon in the Fraser River, near Chilliwack. Estrada said sturgeon in the Fraser River must be returned to the water after being chipped. He said the sturgeon reeled in by Peeters did not have a chip, indicating it might never have been caught, despite being estimated to be more than 100 years old.
Big Fish


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Big fish alright. WOW.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. Monster.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Holy Great White! That thing is massive. That one might be a bit too large to land while jigging. It might take a while to land on 10 lb Fireline and a 20 lb Flouro leader. 😳


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Swear I seen one that size in the amherstburg channel a few years back near the coast guard station. That things hugggggeeeeee


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep thats the one I had on and lost 2 weeks ago in the SCR.
I swear!!!!


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 785093
> 
> Pete Peeters a former NHL Goalie along with some friends hauled in a record Sturgeon.
> 
> ...


*Wow That is a monster*


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Yep thats the one I had on and lost 2 weeks ago in the SCR.
> I swear!!!!


Had one same... Willing to go to jail under the circumstances I was at, at the time 🤣 gf cousin has a video of my tether beeping. I said I'll explain it to the judge ! Haha.. Never even did see it. Lochness monster maybe! 

Congrats to the angler.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I've seen them near 14' in California. Sacramento River. San Fran Bay.
And 40 lb salmon were pretty common when I lived there.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Yep thats the one I had on and lost 2 weeks ago in the SCR.
> I swear!!!!





snortwheeze said:


> Had one same... Willing to go to jail under the circumstances I was at, at the time 🤣 gf cousin has a video of my tether beeping. I said I'll explain it to the judge ! Haha.. Never even did see it. Lochness monster maybe!
> 
> Congrats to the angler.


That's okay guys. You'd pretty much _have _to be an NHL Goalie to land a fish like that!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Catch of a lifetme, saw a 10' white in a fish hatchery in Oregon a most impressive specimen that 11'er.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 785093
> 
> Pete Peeters a former NHL Goalie along with some friends hauled in a record Sturgeon.
> 
> ...


Possibly a World record!!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

It's nice to know that sturgeon that big exist. Awesome.
Looks like a hockey team on soft water.

The boat is cool, what make is it?


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

wpmisport said:


> It's nice to know that sturgeon that big exist. Awesome.
> Looks like a hockey team on soft water.
> 
> The boat is cool, what make is it?


Looks like an Alumaweld built in White city Oregon,typical west coast style boat..


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I wonder what that reel is up on the roof? Nice fish, I wonder if LSC or the our rivers have one like that? From what I have seen on the graph when they are spawning under the BWB's there probably are.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> I wonder what that reel is up on the roof? Nice fish, I wonder if LSC or the our rivers have one like that? From what I have seen on the graph when they are spawning under the BWB's there probably are.


The 240 pounder recently was I believe the largest (ornone of?) ever recorded for MI and it was 6'10". Obviously it is likely there are bigger. 11 ft... that would shock me. Our biggest, if I had to take a guess... probably 8 ft max.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

When you see your graph bottom continues in 65 feet of water you wonder though. 🙄


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> That's okay guys. You'd pretty much _have _to be an NHL Goalie to land a fish like that!


It takes a goaler. They are are different breed. Like drummers....


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> The 240 pounder recently was I believe the largest (ornone of?) ever recorded for MI and it was 6'10". Obviously it is likely there are bigger. 11 ft... that would shock me. Our biggest, if I had to take a guess... probably 8 ft max.


The Lake Sturgeon we have are related to that White Sturgeon but wont ever get that big..


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Google "world record Sturgeon" and link to video of Pete fighting that fish,too cool!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s really cool! Great to see the big ones are still around.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Wonder how they pinched the tail together to get the measurement? lol..


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Fraser River is arguably the best river in North America to catch truly trophy Sturgeon. They get a lot of huge fish, there.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I read the title and all I could think of was: Now there is a shore lunch with enough left over for sandwiches later on. FM


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> I read the title and all I could think of was: Now there is a shore lunch with enough left over for sandwiches later on. FM


What kind of a man would kill a fish like that? lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> The Fraser River is arguably the best river in North America to catch truly trophy Sturgeon. They get a lot of huge fish, there.


All you need is a strong back and a willingness to keep pulling...


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Nostromo said:


> All you need is a strong back and a willingness to keep pulling...


And a captain that knows when get off the anchor to chase the fish down stream.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> I read the title and all I could think of was: Now there is a shore lunch with enough left over for sandwiches later on. FM


 I'm pretty sure they have slot limits. They do on the Columbia River.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

White Sturgeon are protected by the "species at risk act"and must be released..


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

piketroller said:


> And a captain that knows when get off the anchor to chase the fish down stream.


Or up stream, or cross stream, or anywhere else a fish like that wants to go.
That's an incredible fish.


----------

